# trackhoe work



## kingdrmg (Feb 23, 2008)

does anyone here know of someone that has one that does excavation work. I have a pond that is grown up on one side and need it dug out. I think a trackhoe would be better to use than a backhoe due to how steep the banks are. I work all the time and this would work better than trying to rent one due to a busy schedule. any help is appreciated. Mario 850-525-0939


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably need to give a location and how much digging.


----------



## kingdrmg (Feb 23, 2008)

you are correct. the area is almost triangle shaped with some small islands in the mix. probably 50 feet on one side by about 12 feet wide and about the same length on the other side about 7 feet wide. I need it dug about 4-5 feet deep


----------



## kingdrmg (Feb 23, 2008)

I am also in cantonment off kingsfield


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just had my lot cleared and I talked to the owner about his equpiment etc... That had a big excavator/trackhoe out there etc... He was talking about how much work and money a job will take before he loads that big boy up to move it to a job site. 

I tell you this just to let you know that it's not cheap! It may look like quick work with such a large machine. But getting it there is a job in itself. So most places have a minimum. 

I would give you the guy that cleared my lot last week. But he said he has plenty of work and he's over in the Baker, Crestview area. So to get out your way would probably be cost prohibitive. 

Just don't get sticker shock with someone giving you quotes. Unless they have another job nearby, they will probably not move their heavy equipment just for your job. Just a heads up if you have trouble finding someone etc... as well.

My little boy loved the big equipment. Heck I loved watching it dig up and snap trees in two like it was nothing.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with the above, For me to move one of our small pieces of equipment its about 100 bucks alone maybe more... I drive a 2500HD, and the time it takes to load it strap it down and then fuel cost it eats us Alive...


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*If you go DIY*

You can rent an extend a hoe for more reach. It is a backhoe with a slider arm that extends the reach. Or you can rent a track hoe, if you find the time the time to do it yourself. Just a thought.


----------

